# PTE A - Delayed Result - Has anyone else faced similar issue?



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have appeared for PTE Exam on 30 Sep 2016, To my surprise, 2 other candidates who appeared along with me in the same slot and same location have got their results declared on 1 October 2016 itself, while i haven't received any communication nor any info mail yet. 

Has anyone else faced this issue ? If yes, any specific reason or is it because my name starts with V ?

Exam location was Delhi

PS: I understand that PTE asks for 5 days post exam but this is little surprising that its my result only which is delayed.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

visava said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have appeared for PTE Exam on 30 Sep 2016, To my surprise, 2 other candidates who appeared along with me in the same slot and same location have got their results declared on 1 October 2016 itself, while i haven't received any communication nor any info mail yet.
> 
> ...


Relax, this is normal sometimes it does take time. Write/call PTE support if you do not receive it even after 5 (working) days.

All the best!!


----------



## visava (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks Enigma, but i believe its tested by computer programme !! There is no human intervention like IELTS. 

Then, how come a delay? Unable to figure it out


----------



## Hello_mate (Aug 15, 2016)

My faith in pte went away when they cancelled and revoked the scores of 2 my friends without any reason. 
After researching on Facebook, I found its a common practice by Pearson to loot people and make cheap money.
After 3 months of long emails and a notice to sue gave the scores back to my friend. 

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using Tapatalk


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

visava said:


> Thanks Enigma, but i believe its tested by computer programme !! There is no human intervention like IELTS.
> 
> Then, how come a delay? Unable to figure it out


Yes it is primarily a computer evaluated test but there have been cases where the results have been delayed. 

While PTE does not disclose what is the reason behind it, I guess it is not difficult to deduce that even though it is a fully computer based evaluation there are high chances where the computer is unable to score certain section or may be the deviation in scores in one section beyond the expected range etcetera , all these scenarios would warrant human intervention thus causing delay. 

This is just my understanding though but given the nature of software programs no matter how good they are some degree of human intervention can never be ruled out.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I faced a similar issue, I remember my result came later than 5 working days and was very nervous too... but should be okie


----------



## sowhatvn (Jan 1, 2017)

I am really disappointed with PTE because they delayed my result for almost 3 weeks since my exam date. After 2 emails each week to inform me that my result postponed. Yesterday i got an email said that i have 2 PTE accounts, the old one i haven't use for 2 years due to my email login lost.
They should spotted it when i created a new account which i used for my most recent test. So what is the point for waiting few hours to get log in detail after filling the register form?
Really frustrated. My visa is in processing and can't attempt other PTE test. I don't know whether i able to motivate myself for other PTE or not.


----------



## mguhan20898 (May 7, 2019)

sowhatvn said:


> I am really disappointed with PTE because they delayed my result for almost 3 weeks since my exam date. After 2 emails each week to inform me that my result postponed. Yesterday i got an email said that i have 2 PTE accounts, the old one i haven't use for 2 years due to my email login lost.
> They should spotted it when i created a new account which i used for my most recent test. So what is the point for waiting few hours to get log in detail after filling the register form?
> Really frustrated. My visa is in processing and can't attempt other PTE test. I don't know whether i able to motivate myself for other PTE or not.


Can you please let us what happened after duplicate accounts were identified?.
I'm in a similar situation and it has been 3 days since I gave the exam and there are no results on my account page. Can you please let me know what happened to your after they identified that there were duplicates?


----------



## Rishsush (Nov 22, 2020)

mguhan20898 said:


> Can you please let us what happened after duplicate accounts were identified?.
> I'm in a similar situation and it has been 3 days since I gave the exam and there are no results on my account page. Can you please let me know what happened to your after they identified that there were duplicates?


----------



## Rishsush (Nov 22, 2020)

I m also in the same situation.... My previous account was 2 3 years old, now I was not able to retrieve my old account, thats why I created a new one... My result is also not coming..its been 3 days


----------



## Sheetal16 (Apr 24, 2021)

sowhatvn said:


> I am really disappointed with PTE because they delayed my result for almost 3 weeks since my exam date. After 2 emails each week to inform me that my result postponed. Yesterday i got an email said that i have 2 PTE accounts, the old one i haven't use for 2 years due to my email login lost.
> They should spotted it when i created a new account which i used for my most recent test. So what is the point for waiting few hours to get log in detail after filling the register form?
> Really frustrated. My visa is in processing and can't attempt other PTE test. I don't know whether i able to motivate myself for other PTE or not.


Hello, I’m facing same issue .. I contacted them via email they said we have duplicate accounts as your name and told me please send scan copy of your passport and fill the form.. but I don’t get my result till today .. i had given exam on 09 April 2021.. what should I do .. please please help me .. I really need your help <*SNIP*>


----------



## Sheetal16 (Apr 24, 2021)

Rishsush said:


> I m also in the same situation.... My previous account was 2 3 years old, now I was not able to retrieve my old account, thats why I created a new one... My result is also not coming..its been 3 days


Have you get your result..?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sheetal16 said:


> Hello, I’m facing same issue .. I contacted them via email they said we have duplicate accounts as your name and told me please send scan copy of your passport and fill the form.. but I don’t get my result till today .. i had given exam on 09 April 2021.. what should I do .. please please help me .. I really need your help <*SNIP*>


There is nothing to panic
You have to be in touch with PTEA only
There is nothing anyone else can advise you to do in your situation
Keep sending them polite reminder emails every couple of days
Cheers


----------

